# Getting Converted to a Skier



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You rollerblade you might as well go do it and fully commit to loving the pole full time.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I was a skier for 20 years and after starting to board there is no comparison for me. Boarding is so much more fun. I'll still ski once in a while because I like some of the differences but I'm pretty much hooked on snowboarding.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

That's where it gets scary, I can inline skate, but roller skates and skateboards are a no-go.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

BigAL said:


> or is a army of military grade snowboarders headed to my house as we speak?


It seems you've made the mistake of thinking anybody gives a fuck what you do.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I want to learn how to ski. (*everyone gasps*) Because look at how those graceful sons-of-bitches (I mean that in the nicest way possible) fly through the air. Skiers doing a triple cork vs snowboarders, skiers are like swans with their two-piece aerials (*watch Bobby Brown in slow-motion*)


Is that the same RB helmet he tried selling here?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A lot of people on this forum are ex-skiers. Some are _still_ skiers. By definition the people on the snowboarding forum are going to be the people who like snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have considered it just for ease of touring but have pretty much just decided on just going with split boarding. It would take too long to get that good at skiing for the lines Id wanna ski.....


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

re: the video...

his takeoff looks lame, he looks like he's taking a shit in the air the whole time, and his landing and ride away looks super lame too.

i'm sure there are better examples than this, the video makes me happy that i decided never to ski again 15 years ago.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You rollerblade you might as well go do it and fully commit to loving the pole full time.


hahahah i was going to say something along those lines....


skiing is flail-tastic. anything they do that looks cool they stole from snowboarding without giving credit. 

skiing sucks... but then again - so does rollerblading!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Well someone has a dry sense of humor. I like comedic relief, when your sense of humor isn't as dry like a saltine cracker call me.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Skiing is a fucking blast. nuff said


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

It's people like you and me who admire both sports instead of each side having their elitist douche bags


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

BigAL said:


> It's people like you and me who admire both sports instead of each side having their elitist douche bags


stop being so elitist - there are those of us who can think it looks stupid if we please


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

i like both. i keep meaning to get back into skiing (12yr break), but every time i go to finally pull that trigger on a new ski set, i get a new snowboard instead.

they're just so pretty...


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I'd love to get a pair of skis but when a decent pair is about 1k no thanks. Actually 1k would probably be a pretty shitty pair.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd love to learn how to ski, even tried last year...went 25 feet and severely pulled my left calf muscle and was out for 4 weeks....done tried...oh well.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd like to ski again, haven't done it in 20 years or so. Now that there's twin tip with rocker I think it would be a lot more fun than it used to be.

But I don't miss the boots :laugh:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I went skiing once when i was 12. Yep thats all.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

don't get me wrong, skiing is a fucking blast, but after those hundreds of times ive been snaked by a skier who was standing 10 feet up the rail with his 8 skier friends who have also been camping on the run in and didn't care to take a half second to see if anyone is rolling in... well those guys are assholes. #rage


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you meant to post this thread here: Skiing Forum - Downhill , Cross Country Skiing Discussion Forum


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Deviant said:


> But I don't miss the boots :laugh:


That's why I never even considered skiing, I'm picky about what goes on my feet, and ski boots look like some kind of medieval torture devices


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Did it once. It was ok, but i prefer my snowboard.


----------

